# Field Trial Qualifying Stake



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

The first series land marks of the qualifying stake I judged last weekend.
First bird (all ducks) was the right mark thrown across a road slightly angled back and to the left. The thrower did not retire but sat down in the road ditch and could not be seen from the line.,
Second was the middle mark thrown left across another road near the intersection. 
Last bird down was a live flier thrown to the left.
Wind was variable but mostly from about the 4 o'clock position at 5mph.

This test would be described as an "Inline Triple". The gun stations are positioned along a straight line. 









Biggest challenge of this test was getting the dog to focus on the middle and especially right guns and watch the marks hit the ground. The dogs that did were successful, those that did not struggled.
There was also the temptation to switch or go back to an old fall, some did. 
"Switching" = Hunting a mark then giving up and going to a different one.
"Going back to an old fall" = returning to and hunting for a mark the dog already picked up.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

What was the pass/fail ratio like?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> What was the pass/fail ratio like?


You could say that one passed and all the rest failed.
Field Trials are competitive. Dogs are placed 1st through 4th. Dogs that complete the trial can, at the discretion of the judges, be given a Judges Award of Merit (JAM) a green ribbon. One of those green ribbons is Reserve JAM, essentially 5th place.
There have been instances when not all placements are awarded. If only three dogs finish the last test there would be no 4th place awarded. Judges are not obligated to place a single dog. I doubt that has ever happened, there are always many talented dogs entered. Even the dogs getting green ribbons have done outstanding work.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for the photo and explanation.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> You could say that one passed and all the rest failed.
> Field Trials are competitive. Dogs are placed 1st through 4th. Dogs that complete the trial can, at the discretion of the judges, be given a Judges Award of Merit (JAM) a green ribbon. One of those green ribbons is Reserve JAM, essentially 5th place.
> There have been instances when not all placements are awarded. If only three dogs finish the last test there would be no 4th place awarded. Judges are not obligated to place a single dog. I doubt that has ever happened, there are always many talented dogs entered. Even the dogs getting green ribbons have done outstanding work.


Yes I know there is only one "winner" in a FT. I was just curious how many dogs didn't "complete" the trial.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

The 2nd series land blind and the ideal path to it.
Wind from 4 o'clock very light.
Up front a path tempting them to the left, then a keyhole crossing the road. A slope, curve in the road and wind pushing them left even more. Cross the road again and through the fall of the 1st series middle mark, then hold the hillside and wind and push right to the edge of the cover where the bird is planted.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> Yes I know there is only one "winner" in a FT. I was just curious how many dogs didn't "complete" the trial.


Thirty dogs entered, I think 2 scratched. Seven dogs made it to the last series and all completed the test to get green or a placement.
I believe 22 were back to the second series, 15 to the 3rd then seven to the 4th.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

3rd series water blind.
Down a steep slope, through tall cover into the water.
Hold the line across the water.
Exit the water and stay in taller cover, mowed path is a big pull for the dogs.

The dog in the water is returning with the bird and one of our outstanding workers is planting the bird for the next dog.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Last series "Indented Triple" middle mark is closer than the outside marks. All thrown to the right. Right mark first, then middle and then left, "Around the horn".
All guns were standouts. The middle bird lands on a narrow point, there is another 50-70 yards of water behind it.
Wind had picked up and was pushing dogs left. The left mark was a "simulated flier", bird crates and two gunners there. 
A little temptation to cheat water and get behind the middle mark. On the right mark the wind is pushing them left and the point is tempting them as well. It is not a big deal if they get on the point but it requires them to correct their line to the mark.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Really nice looking tests!!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us, and also for giving up your weekend to judge.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

K9-Design said:


> Really nice looking tests!!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us, and also for giving up your weekend to judge.


Thank you, I look at it as giving back.
I think the tests were fair and provided clear separation of the dogs performances not only to my co-judge and I but also to the handlers. 
The owner of a dog that recieved a JAM told me it was good to have "real dog people" judging. By that he meant people who train and handle their own dogs (and therefore understand them), a great compliment. 

Clubs often struggle to find judges and often end up getting "clients", people who hire pros to train their dogs. Nothing wrong with that but some have no understanding of how to set up a test, where to place birds, where not to or the difference between a good mark and a poor one. 
A good example is "back siding a gun". A mark is thrown to the right from a standout gun; The dog runs directly at the gun, hooks around the left (back) side of the gunner and scoops up the bird. That is a very good mark, no different than a dog that takes a wide line and hooks in. Running straight to the bird is only slightly better and a short hunt in the area is a little worse. 
"THERE IS NO LINE TO A MARK"
Pros will often teach handlers to stop a dog and handle to the correct side of the gun in training, or to keep them in water, cover, etc. This is to teach and reinforce a concept. By taking a wide line, avoiding cover or water the dogs will often put themselves in a bad position and not find the mark, at least not without a hunt.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Those are very nice tests. Thanks for sharing. Good bird placement is what it's all about.


----------

